# my first real scape



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2008)

i only had the tank a few weeks.i got the echindorus red thingy out of my first ever tank. it was the only thing i could grow. it even had underwater flowers and often produced that ugly runner with new palnts.

anyway, its been quite a year for me on the learning front. the setup took many shapes and forms over a short period. including the wonderfull growth of algae


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Oct 2008)

i ended up like this.this was the time  when i  discovered amano . may of this year.


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Oct 2008)

You sure have come a long way  We could use this thread to show our first scape and how it turned out 

Here is mine back in April 2007:






Here the tank 4 months later:


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Oct 2008)

This was my first attempt at a carpet but it fell over before it got anywhere. Dec 2006





This was my old setup in my Rio 125 which Ive currently revamped. Oct 2006


----------



## Thomas McMillan (11 Oct 2008)

LondonDragon, can you remember what that black fish with the red tail is, top right of first pic and left of second? I think it's a type of rainbow and I've been looking for it for ages but don't know what it is?


----------



## zig (11 Oct 2008)

First effort July 2005, inspired by "branch"   

I think this is as good as this aquascape got, it became an algae haven not too long after.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Oct 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> LondonDragon, can you remember what that black fish with the red tail is, top right of first pic and left of second? I think it's a type of rainbow and I've been looking for it for ages but don't know what it is?


If I am not mistaken they were "Melanotaenia solata" got them at MA @ Syon and they lasted about a year.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Oct 2008)

January 08




March 08




July 08




October 08


----------



## jay (12 Oct 2008)

Love seeing how we evolve as "artists"   

Heres my first, about a year ago.



Sorry about the darkness, Bad camera and going for dark and mysterious


----------

